
Microsoft Edge Dev(Windows) closes when visiting Mozilla Developer website - Idered
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML
======
sp332
Beta, Dev, or Canary?

Edit: I was unable to reproduce this with Canary 78.0.267.0 64-bit.

Edit2: I couldn't reproduce this with Dev 78.0.262.0 64-bit either.

~~~
Idered
Version 78.0.262.0 (Official build) dev (64-bit)

------
HenryDavis65
wrong link

~~~
Idered
Nope, it's a good link. Once I open it in Edge, it closes. Here is a gif
[https://i.imgur.com/dWVqADz.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/dWVqADz.gifv)

